# A Ringbom Engine



## doc1955 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I've decided to start my next build. It is a Ringbom Stirling engine that I modeled and drafted up.
I've decided to build 4 this time. One for me one for my father-in-law and the other 2 may be sold for some funds for our local Humane Society. I'm a bit of an animal person and they could always use some funds.
Anyway here is what I started with.
First thing to go is the flywheels. I started with some 1018 steel just slightly longer that 2 flywheels and a saw blade width.






Turned hub and inside half of the under cut.





Trepanned rest of material to finish undercut.
Did this on both ends.





Both ends done ready to be cut into to pieces.





Here they are separated and ready to turn back side.





Loaded in a 5c collet and back side turned same process as used on front side.

Next I'll build a little holding jig to help mill out the spokes they will be 5 spoke fly wheels. 
Until then.

Tomorrow last day of real work then I hope to concentrate a little more on fun stuff.
I do still need to wrap up my father-in-laws fan I built for him for Christmas.
If I don't make any more posts before Christmas heres wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and hope santa brings you lots of goodies!


----------



## JaguarB (Dec 26, 2010)

I will follow this project as I have an intrest in these engines I think their time is yet to come.

Paul


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 26, 2010)

Got to work some out in the shop today worked the fly wheels'




Use a little jig to drill holes in all corners and used same jig for milling out the spokes.










Jig is mounted to a sub plate with a stripper bolt on center of flywheel hub. Allowing me to swing radius between spokes. I use 2 clamps to set stops at radial distance to swing between spokes.















Ready for deburing and mount back in lathe after cleanup and puy crank hole into hub.










Started turning up the cold cylinder. Bored the ID and single pointed threads and parted off 










Turned up a mandrel to turn outside





Turn shoulder on back side.





Turn radius with a corner round.




I'll be using the same mandrel to cut cooling fins next.


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like you are making some good progress Doc. Do you have an overall view of what the finished model will look like that you can show?

Bill


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is a PDF of what it looks like as of today. It is a evolving model as to say continuing to change until completion. I seem to find things I want to change as I'm building so the design I would say isn't complete until I have declared the build completed.


View attachment Ringbom.12.27.2010.pdf


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks, that helps a lot.

Bill


----------



## mklotz (Dec 27, 2010)

You might want to think about putting a heat shield around the hot cap to deflect the rising heat away from the cold end.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Mav!
I was kind of planning some type of shield just haven't incorporated it into the design yet.
The pdf I posted as I said is a evolving process I usually make changes as I go along on a build. Some due to errors some due to what tools I have on hand and stock and some just due to my own ignorance. But as go along on the build the drawings will be changed. Been working the cold cylinders this morning needed to take a break and get some other stuff done. I'll post my progress this evening.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well set up my spin fixture with mandrel and commence cutting cooling slots into cold cylinder.














Started by taking .050 depth of cut.





Ahhh one down only 3 to go!




 And only one mistake darn it any way I'll have to turn down the od to get rid of it its only about .01 deep.





Ahh 2 down increased depth of cut to .100 per pass.





Ahh slots done went full depth on last 2 worked fine 3/16 port hole next.









Ok hole done cylinders complete.





Next I think I'll work on the displacer piston.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 28, 2010)

Well yesterday before I left the shop the compressor was making some strange noise.
This morning when it kicked in for the first time there was a loud snap and about 2 or 3 time a minuet it repeated. The best way I could describe this sound was it sounded like a mouse trap being set off only a lot louder so I shut it down. I pulled it apart and here is what I found.





Now thats a fine howdy doo!!!!

Looks like I'll be in the market for a new compressor pump.
A comparable Ingersoll Rand is about $900 if I had a backup I'd attempt making a new connecting rod (I may anyway) 

Not what I had in plan but oh well.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 28, 2010)

Well I spent the afternoon machining up a c rod.
Here is my progress on that so far.




Grabbed a piece of 7075 t6 to start.





Drilled and 2 hole for rod cap.














mount block for rod cap.





ready to bore holes.





removed rod cap block and find edge for hole center





bored holes









jusy checking fit before proceeding





remove some weight









ready assembled.


I forgot to purchase some oil for it when I was down looking at new compressors so didn't get it put back together. I'll get some oil in the morning and clean out the lower case and fingers crossed put thing back together and see if I did good or not keep your fingers crossed for me. I'm hoping it won't be to far out of balance with my cobbled out rod. 

I was really hoping to work on the Rinboms but didn't get any thing done on them.
If things happen to not work out I do have a new unit picked out.
.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well got things cleaned up and all the fragments from the old rod removed and put back together.
Let me tell you it took me almost as long getting the thing put back together then it did to make the new rod for it. I filled her up with some non-detergent oil and it was kind of a rush flipping the breaker and watching it run for the first time. But run she did she does have a little tremble now because of the weight difference between the rods but nothing to bad. I ran the air out and had it go through 3 cycles it worked fine. It sure is a good feeling watching it run with a rod I made in it.
 Now back to build at hand.


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I tweaked a few things in the model and drawing and added a heat shield thanks for reminding me Marv I had thought about it and spaced it out until the the reminder thanks again. Hope to get back on track tomorrow.
Sounds like we are in fore another 6 to 10 inches of snow staring tomorrow. Good day to spend inside in the shop.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLAGlpjbGN8[/ame]


----------



## 1hand (Dec 29, 2010)

doc1955  said:
			
		

> Well got things cleaned up and all the fragments from the old rod removed and put back together.
> Let me tell you it took me almost as long getting the thing put back together then it did to make the new rod for it. I filled her up with some non-detergent oil and it was kind of a rush flipping the breaker and watching it run for the first time. But run she did she does have a little tremble now because of the weight difference between the rods but nothing to bad. I ran the air out and had it go through 3 cycles it worked fine. It sure is a good feeling watching it run with a rod I made in it.
> Now back to build at hand.



Doc thats Awesome Man! Thm:

Whatcha going to do with the $900 you saved? :big:

Matt


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Matt !
I've been wanting to add an NC to my shop but that is still a ways away but eventually I'd like to have a small vertical NC machining center. ( I can dream can't I). So I hope this repair will last so I don't have to raid my shop funds.


----------



## steamer (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice Job Doc!  Keep those funds where they'll create the most fun!

A karma for you
Dave


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice save on that con rod Doc...I hope it works out well and for a long time! Looking forward to more on the Ringbom too.

Bill


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Bill!
I hope to work on the Ringbom to day it's blowin snow outside today so it is turning out to be a good day to stay in the shop. ;D ;D



Thanks Dave!
I am hoping to have a small NC machine by this fall thanks again for the Karma and the comment! 


I'm sure there are a lot of us here that rather than buy something we can fix or make there is only one choice for us  I figured what would I be out if it doesn't work? Some time and a little material. But what do I gain whether it works or not. First if it works you get the pride of yes I did that. If it fails you gain a bit more knowledge and you still get the satisfaction of you tried anyway.

 There are a lot of talented people on this board that totally leave me speechless with some of the work they do!


----------



## steamer (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Doc,

Trying to Fix something that is useless as is, is never time wasted.  You have nothing to loose by trying...it will probably outlive all of us! :big:


Dave


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Dave!

Well this morning between looking at the snow fly and smelling turkey in the oven I turned up the displacer pistons.





started by drill ID under sized just riffed in and then finishing the OD





Then applied masking tape to the OD to help in finishing the ID.





Parts completed.

Next the caps back out to the shop need to wear of some of this turkey.
Even though it feels like nap time. :big: :big:


----------



## Noitoen (Dec 30, 2010)

As I always say! The new connecting rod was in the shop already ......... hidden inside a chunk of aluminium. All he had to do was, remove the excess material to get it out. :big: :big:


----------



## metalmad (Dec 30, 2010)

HI Doc
hope u dont mind a question from a novice?

what function did the masking tape play when doing ID?
was it a support thing?
Pete in ignorance


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 30, 2010)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> As I always say! The new connecting rod was in the shop already ......... hidden inside a chunk of aluminium. All he had to do was, remove the excess material to get it out. :big: :big:



 :big: :big: I have to agree and half the fun is finding it!


No Pete always open for questions. The tape will stop the ringing while boring help stop chatter and when doing thin wall turning help support material.



Well there's nothing like a full belly some butt kickin music and some fun work to do in the shop. Oh yah a compressor that works helps too. :big: :big: :big:


Worked the displacer caps. 





turned center boss.




Treepan material out of undercut.














Bore ID





One down 3 to go.










Completed parts.


Now I think I'll go back to the shop and work on the power cylinders Right after I get another bite of Turkey. :big:


----------



## NickG (Dec 31, 2010)

Doc,

Just found this - I love watching these engines run! Thanks for doing a build log, I'll definitely be keeping an eye on it!

Nick


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Doc, did you give your helper some turkey too....he might get tired holding up all those heavy parts 

Nice progress!

Bill


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Nick and Bill,
Well today before I head to the shop I need to go clear some snow.


Bill one thing I don't share is turkey :big: :big: so he's on his own. :big: :big:


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well started power cylinders.





Bore the inside diameter.





Turn up the OD of shoulder this dia mounts into main plate.





Grabbed a 5c collet stop. Need come up with a different stop rod.





Used a carriage bolt had to tun down head slightly.





Ready to face length ah turn shoulder to mount cylinder capp.





Turn shoulder to mount cylinder cap.





Power cylinder blanks done on lathe ready for milling cooling slots. Before cleaning up lathe and moving to mill will turn up power cylinder caps.






Turn up top spud and turn a corner radius on OD and part off.





First side done ready for back side.





Bored 3/16 dia hole .330 depth used a 3/16 end mill.





Bore cap ID to a slip fit on power cylinder will be loctited in place.





Blanks ready for mill work. Clean up lathe and move to the mill.


----------



## TuxMan (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking very good Doc. I will be following along as well

Eric


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Eric !


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 31, 2010)

Moved to the mill after making a mandrel to hole parts for cutting fins.




Cutting fins in spin fixture.









Completed





With cap on.





Next to finish the cap need to drill top cross hole and press in a nipple tube.


----------



## JaguarB (Jan 1, 2011)

I am impressed with the progress you are making 

Paul


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Paul
Unfortunately today will not be a good shop day for me. It will be a dig out from the snow day. I think most of my day will be moving snow here at home and in town at my father-in-laws.
All though what I have to move is not as bad as some in the neighborhood some have drifts over 8 feet high mine are only 3 to 4.
 So I suppose I had better get at it.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 1, 2011)

Well got all the snow moved and a couple hours of shop time.

I set up and drilled the nipple holes into the power cylinder caps.




Finding center of cap.





Used an 3/16 end mill to drill hole straightness of hole more important than the size of the hole.





Completed parts





Turn up nipples used some 3/16 aluminum rivets I just happened to have should work good.





Parts inventory so far. Shouldn't be to much longer and I'll have enough parts to start putting some thins together.

I think next time in the shop I'll work on the crank shaft.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well no shop time today so no Ringbom progress I spent the day moving snow around had to clean decks and then blow it away from the deck. Which turned out to be a pretty big job. Sure glad I have a tractor with a snow blower attachment I'd hate to have had to shovel all the snow I moved today. I was pooped out even with the tractor, when I was done. :big: Must be a sign I'm getting old. And tomorrow back to my real job can't believe Christmas break is over already.

At least the compressor rod is still working fine ran through one cycle today.

Hope everyone out there had a good Christmas.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well first week back at my real job and I didn't find any time for my home shop all week.
I just finished moving snow now to grab a cup of coffee and get out to the shop before some thing else comes along that just has to be done. : We'll see if I can get anything done today.


----------



## solver (Jan 8, 2011)

Doc1955, are those engines based on James R Senft's plans? They sure look similar, although I haven't seen actual plan drawings, but photos, and his book's cover picture. 

But, be it one way or another, you have done rather nice job this far :bow:.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes very similar but I have modeled up in 3d and made quite a few changes to suite my vision of the motor.

 I did get about half a day shop time today. I need to get the pictures off my camera and post will do a little later after supper.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well here is what I accomplished this after noon wasn't a whole lot. 






Grabbed some scrap material I had laying around for the main plate.





Boring holes for cylinder mounts.





Used end mill to cut reference radius to blend to when cutting end width.





Cutting width need to blend to radius cuts made previously.





Parts with width cut.





If you followed my previous builds you recognize the littl fixture here. I turned up a plug for these parts to fit. This little jig I cobbed together has worked pretty good for me in the past.





Part loaded and milling end radius. Conventional cutting only here!





I'll be painting these parts with high temp black paint so I ran them through some grit blast.

Next will be the pillers. I had a piece of 1/4 thick 7075 t7 so I'll use this.





Laid out width needed.





Cut off end.





Parts roughed out ready for tomorrow.


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 8, 2011)

> Well here is what I accomplished this after noon wasn't a whole lot.



Looks like a pretty good afternoon to me, great progress and nice work!


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Kevin!
 It seemed like time slipped away pretty quick today and didn't get as much done as i would of liked to.
 But one nice thing was during the grit blasting the compressor ran though 2 more cycles with no hick ups :
I'm hoping to get the pillers completed tomorrow and get a start on the base we'll see.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 9, 2011)

Started with the pillars.





Dial in center of pillar to drill 4-40 hole in ends.





Tapping 4-40 holes in ends with my thumb tap wrench.





Holes drilled and slot in sides cut completed.





Drill and ream 5/16 dia crank bearing housing hole.






Holes all drilled.





Mill slots in ends.





Slots completed.





Mill side cuts.





Completed.





Single point threads on hot tube 3/4-32.





Check fit with matting part.

Next time I'll continue with the hot tube cylinders.


----------



## 1hand (Jan 9, 2011)

Doc,

Your working at a blistering speed, and perfection!

well done!

Matt


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Matt
Working the hot tube cylinders will take some time. Boring and turning 17-4 stainless is a slow process specially when you shoot for a .015 wall thickness. Not exactly sure at how I'm going to approach this one yet.
I'll have to do some thinking on it. I've done it several ways in the past but none with a threaded end on the open end before. Right now I'm thinking bore the ID to finished size and turn up a snug fitting slug for it to put a center in and push it into place and back turn the OD.


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 9, 2011)

Great Work so far Doc! 

I really like the vertical fins, and your method of clamping the plates together for machining.

I cant quite grasp how exactly your using the DTI in the mill to center the parts in the vice. Is this a method of edge finding? How do you center the DTI to the spindle? I think I may be missing something. Can you elaborate?

Kel


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 9, 2011)

That's alot more great work you have done there Doc. Sounds like a good plan for the thin wall too.

If I may;

Kel, if you know the width (distance) of 2 datums you can sweep the dial across the face of the part, zeroing on the high spot. then without moving your zero or bumping the stylus, sweep the other side, until you have zero again. Then note the difference in distance on your DRO or W.H.Y. and splitting this number will give you the centre of the part. Also, this is a good technique for finding the centre of horizontal cylinders if you can repeat the same Z height. (regardless of centre).

Sorry if I am just confusing things, it's late...


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Kel and Kevin

What I am doing is the same as you would do centering a block in a 4 jaw on the lathe.
Very similar to this vid I made.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7HhppYHwig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7HhppYHwig[/ame]
You see I wanted the threaded hole on center of the pillar in x and y axis.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 16, 2011)

Didn't get any shop time during the week and yesterday one thing after another and the day was shot.
I did accomplish one thing yesterday though I did get 3 blades for my band saw welded up. Unfortunately the first one I put on the saw broke right away I didn't get it annealed correctly and it will have to be re-welded. I'll do that tomorrow at work during my dinner break. It only takes about 5 minutes they have a nice blade welder.
Today has been a little better I started on the hot tubes gotten 2 done the 3rd is chucked up waiting to have the ID bored to size. After an early supper I'm going to try and finish it and the 4th one also. I'll post some picture later if I get time.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 16, 2011)

Started with turning up the major dia for 3/4-32 threads.





Threads single pointed.





Double check fit.





Rough drill cylinder Id to depth.





Use an end mill to flatten bottom out.




Finished ID with boring bar and finished flattening bottom. An end mill will not totally flatten a bottom bore as they have about a degree and half clearance back to the center of the end mill.

Added a center plug turned up with center hole and a tapped hole to pull out of cylinder when done. It is a snug fit in bore.




First cut cutting underside of flange with left hand turning tool. Adjusting depth of cut as carriage travels to the right. 

Turn back are to the left blending with previous cut.





Part off part with and extra .03 on length to be faced off after.





3 down 1 left to do.





Didn't get the last one done will try and get the last one done during the coming week if I can sneak away for awhile. :hDe:


----------



## arnoldb (Jan 19, 2011)

You're sure moving along at a good clip Doc - and doing a very good job indeed in the process Thm:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been under the weather past couple days. It is the first cold related symptoms I've had in a long time. Missed the last couple days of work and still feel like sh*t. I was hoping to get some more done during the week but looks like a no way right now. I have been window shopping on the net though. Looking at a birthday gift to myself.
Thanks for the comments Arnold!


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Doc, hope you are feeling better or will soon...hope it wasn't some bad turkey. So don't keep us in suspense, what is this birthday gift ??

Regards,
Bill


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 19, 2011)

I posted it under window shopping in another thread. I'm hoping it will happen keeping my fingers crossed and Trying to keep the wallet shut until then. :big: :big:


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, sorry I didn't make the connection...that would be a VERY nice present indeed 

Bill


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I did get the 4th hot tube cylinder done this afternoon.
I also grabbed a small 1 dia piece of stock (never throw those little drop end pieces away) and made up a spacer sleeve to chuck up the hot tubes and face off the tubes to length.















Load with sleeve into a 1 inch 5c and face ends.





Completed.







Tomorrow I will start the bases for them.
Still feel a little under the weather but a lot better than Monday!


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well changed the base a little this morning now its time to go make some chips fly. :big:
It's slowly evolving.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 22, 2011)

Been a good day so far haven't made any major errors so far today (knock on wood).





Sized up some stock and cut to length.





Scribed out the bottom legs.





Made first cut to depth. Not moving -y- axis after picking up scribe line.





Rotated parts 180 degrees and made next cut.





Now rotated 90 degrees made 3rd cut.





And again rotated 180 degrees and made 4th cut unfortunately cutter size didn't clean up the center.
Needed to adjust -y- and finish.







Picked up back jaw and picked up stop basic the corner of the 1-2-3 block and zeroed dials.





Drilled hole pastern for standards and also lamp hole.





Flip part to bottom side adjust table to the lamp hole and use a 3/4 end mill plunge in to proper depth





Now plunge in using a undersized 1inch end mill for a counter bore for the bottom lamp chamber cover.





Counter bored holes for the standard screws.
Parts are complete for now. I may come back and do some thing with the top edge chamfer radius or some thing we will see.

Grab a bite to eat and go work on the crank disks.


----------



## nh_eng (Jan 22, 2011)

I just started to read this build - and I have already learned a lot of great tips and techniques. Great job on the photos - keep up the good work!

I am working on my first project now - a LTD Stirling of Jan Ridders design, but I am already looking for my next project to learn some new skills. Working on an engine with this many photo aids will surely shorten the learning curve. 

Maybe I'll only have to build each part twice rather than 3 times ; ;D

Paul


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Paul!


Now for this afternoons progress.






Using some stainless turned up dia and drill crank shaft hole and faced off and asjusted over .007 and feft a .188 dia to ride against center of bearing.





bearing side complete ready to face backside to proper width.






Now to the mill mounted in a 5c collet block drill and tap 2-56 UNC 2b rod journal mounting hole.






Drill counter balance holes.






Disks completed.

Next part of and face to length some .125 drill rod for crank shafts.









Crank assembly.





Grabbed some 1/4 brass and turned up end and parted off for lamp tubes.





Face parts to length turn shoulder to press into base and drill the wick hole.





Put one into base just to see how it looks.





All 4 done.





Couldn't resist putting some parts together temporarily to see what we have.
I'm liking what I see.

Tomorrow I'll start with the power cylinder mount collar till then.
Was a pretty good day! No broken tools all fingers still in place and no major errors can't beat that.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 23, 2011)

Seems I've just been talking to myself  ??? :big: :big: 
Oh well I continue on.
I do have the PDF drawing file is almost completed with the corrections I came across in the shop so that part is about done. Only a few parts to complete and they will be completed.
Back out to the shop to see what I can mess up today I'm over due for something to go wrong.


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 23, 2011)

Your are not just talking to yourself Doc.
Over 70 views per day since you started this thread.
A lot of us just following along with out saying anything.
I am enjoying the thread.
Gail in NM


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 23, 2011)

I assure you you are not talking to yourself. 

Been watching all along.

I can't say it enough, I really like he look of this engine. It is interesting that the pistons are not connected to each other. Should be intriguing to watch.

Kel


----------



## NickG (Jan 23, 2011)

Doc, been quite busy with my own so been following but not replying much! I've just finished mine so having a break from the shop for a bit and will be able to catch up properly. Great work by the way and it's looking like an engine now. This is always the part that spurs me on personally, when I can start to assemble a few things and get an idea of what it's going to look like.

Keep up the good work.

NIck


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys I know I do the same read a lot and post occasionally.
But some times it just seems awful quite you start to wounder if any one is even interested and if you are just wasting time trying to document the build stopping and taking pic and yes I know my picture are not very good. I'm not so good with a camera. Any way here is what I accomplished today.

Turned up some collars that will be pressed into the main mounting plate to help mount and hold power cylinders in position.





Collar pressed into position








Ok parts completed now for the connecting rods.





Cut up some .062 aluminum stock to width.





Setting parts in vise to mill lengths.
Note most of you more than likely already know but I'll mention anyway.
If you look at the left side of vise you will see a spacer block you always need to have something on the opposite side of vise close to the same size that you are clamping. Other wise the movable vise jaw will kick out at an angle and essentially you will only be clamping on the corners of whatever you are clamping. I've seen people do this and then clamp the hell out of the vise to try and get their part to stay and not move while milling. (just though I would mention it)





Suppose to be 1.803, 
1.804 close enough for me.





Drilling journal holes and lightening holes.





All hole drilled.





Setup for milling the taper in rod.





Part completed going to call it a day.

I believe I only have 4 major parts left power piston displacer rod and bushing and finish up the fly wheels.
Cool I should be able to have them running next week end.


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow Doc, you are making these quite fast! I can only imagine what you will be doing with a CNC machine :big: 

Kel


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Kel!
If I get my way and get the cnc machine I want you may not hear much from me. I have a couple leads on some job shop stuff that will keep me busy. I have till this summer to decide if I want to take on some of it. Thats about all I'm allowed to say about it though.
 I may get one more motor build in before then. I'd kind of like to get a Atkinson cycle engine built before then (another engine I promised myself I'd attempt some day.)

Thanks again for the comment Kel!


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I didn't make it out to the shop all week finally this morning got some much needed shop time (actually my unwind from my real job time). Here is what I accomplished so far today.

I started out by turning up some graphite plugs for the bushings in the cold cylinder for the displacer rod.
I'll press them into place and turn the inside diameters of the bushings while they are in place.




parting off first plug.







Since I was turning graphite I decided to turn up the power pistons also.




Turned the OD and bored the skirt diameter.





Chucked up piston in 5c collet to cut slot for connecting rod.





Without removing piston from collet laid collet block on it's side and drilled .046 dia wrist pin hole.





Slot and wrist pin hole completed.





Turn up a wrist pin from some 1/8 dia brass.





Ready to assemble





First one assembled 3 to go.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I finished the other 3 and then spent some time truing up and drilling crank shaft hole in fly wheels. I then spent some time cleaning them up getting them ready for a coat of paint. The plan is to get them painted tomorrow so they can set all week before staring to assemble. I also want to get the base's painted. I'm getting close to assembly time.


----------



## arnoldb (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks good Doc Thm: !

Regards, Arnold


----------



## NickG (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice work on the pistons etc Doc, that's the way I made my poppin piston and it worked fine as graphite is so light anyway. I think for my tiny stirling I will need to do what you have done and make graphite bushes for the displacer rod.

nick


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Arnold and Nick.
I think I'm going to put (or start) to put one together today without any paint. The other 3 will have pieces painted. 
  We are getting ready for more snow. We had flooding last 2 years and the way it looks it will be just as bad if not worse this spring.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 30, 2011)

Well started deburring and cleaning up parts and assembling one and came across a missing part so I'll need to step back and machine up one more part. If it wouldn't of been for the missing part I would have had one together whether it will run remains to be seen. 
Dad burn it anyway I was lookin forward to getting one going today.
 Well I'll try and sneak in some time during the week (its tuff getting into the shop during the week).


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here are a few pictures from Sunday's work in the shop.





4 power cylinders and piston and connecting rod assemblies ready to go.





Displacer cylinder with displacer bushing pressed in place getting ID drilled and bored to size.





Number 1 engine getting put together.






Number 1 test run !

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8Jtq1qahqw[/ame]

Now to get the other 3 cleaned up and painted and put together.


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, that is real neat Doc, It really loves to run Doesn't it!

Seems the pooch likes it too ;D

Kel


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, awesome job Doc! and great sound too.

From the drawing board, to a great build thread resulting in an excellent runner.

Congratulations! :bow:


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Kel and Kevin!
I kind of rushed to get one put together and I was surprised with the very first time I applied some heat in the shop and it started oscillating and took off so I just had to take it in and show my wife and get it in a video. These are the first Ringbom engines I've ever made and I must say I'm a happy camper right now.
I hope that after I get some paint and shine on the other three that they will run this good. I honestly thought I'd be fiddling with it to get it going it was a pleasant surprise! Now I can't wait to get some time and get them put together. I need to do a couple edits on the drawings and they will be complete had been trying to keep them up to date as I went forward with the build.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 2, 2011)

I need to get the heat shields made also I totally spaced out them I guess I was to anxious to get one running. 
After work today I'm going to apply some paint to the other 3 bases and get them ready to assemble. I'll try and get the heat shields done this week end. I'm still thinking of Marv's suggestion of a water jacket I may do one up that way also we'll see.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well didn't get to the shop today had a pretty hectic day at work. I did get the drawing file for the most part completed. I definitely need to get out to the shop tomorrow so I can have things ready to put together this weekend. I did take the engine to work with me today and ran it for a few people it ran like a champ.


----------



## arnoldb (Feb 3, 2011)

Doc, you sneaked that runner video in so quietly I nearly missed it!

Congratulations and well done :bow: - runs a treat ;D

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## NickG (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, well done doc! It runs superbly and doesn't take much heat - do you think it'd run on a candle?

I want one! ;D
 :bow:

Nick


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Arnold !

Thanks Nick! 
I'll check it out and see you have me wondering if it will.
 I'm just guessing that it will I'll see if I can get some video of it running on a candle.


Thanks again guys for the comments it is appreciated.


Yep runs on a candle only thing is candles don't burn very clean.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz2XG_8Hhg0[/ame]


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I grit blasted the other 3 base's and got a coat of primer put on.





Spent more time playing with the one that I have put together then working on getting the other 3 together.
It seems like that's usually the way it is for me it like a new toy just can't leave it alone. I need to get the heat shields made up and bent. Oh well later right now one more run :big:


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 3, 2011)

Runs Great on a candle Doc, Awesome.

   I know what you mean when you say its like a new toy. I have to move my finished engines, or should I say distractions, out of the shop, otherwise I keep playing with them, instead of building them.

Kel


----------



## ksouers (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Doc! Man, that sure runs great!

I didn't know you were that far along in the build. Sneaky...


Congrats on the runner. I'm sure the others will turn out just as well.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 3, 2011)

Kel
I may have to do that or put them up on a high shelf I had to do that with my IC engines I was always running them now I have to get a step ladder to get them down so the now get to rest more.
I must have 100 hours run time on the fan I just built it is finally get a break with me playing with the Ringbom. :big:

Thanks Kevin I hope to get them done this week end one is suppose to be a Birthday gift for My father-in-law
He really likes the fan I built so I know he'll like this.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I got the bases painted flywheels painted and the second engine put together and its a runner.
I did think she wasn't going to be at first. I ended up getting it all put together and she just refused to run.
So I pulled it apart and discovered I had forgotten to loctite power cylinder cap in place and she was leaking. Put some loctite on and put it back together and she ran. So now only 2 remaining to be assembled then I need to work on the burners and heat shields.





Here is a shot of the 2 together.





Here is a pic of the flywheel.




Here is a short video of the 2 of them running. The video isn't to good I don't have a steady enough hand.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjViV2Hnu7U[/ame]


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I did get 3 of the 4 to run. Number 4 is being a pain. I put it together and took it apart at least 5 or 6 times. She just doesn't want to run. I may have to polish the displacer rod it seems to have a high spot and keeps hanging up least ways that's what I guessing the cause.
 Here is a vid of the 3 runners.
I wish I wouldn't of painted the bases now oh well. I am going to mount them on a bigger wood base so they don't dance all over the place they need a little more weight.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XikgrFRXrB4[/ame]


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well got number 4 figured out it was the high spot on the displacer rod it was about .0004 bigger in just one small area but enough to hang it up. 
Here are a couple pics of them I'll try and get a better video if the miss's will let me borrow here video camera.












Still want to mount them on wooden bases to add more weight to them.


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 7, 2011)

They all Look Real Great Doc!! Well Done! 

I would like to see this engine on a high speed camera and watch exactly when everything happens. 

I was wondering if the displacer cylinder could be placed horizontal?

Also, what are the bore's and strokes of the pistons? I am interested in designing and building one of these, and I like to go with what works, and yours works Awesome. 

Kel


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Kel!

I don't know about laying the displacer horizontal you would I suspect incorporate some type of device to push the displacer back plus there would be extra drag on the displacer rod in the bushing due to the weight of the displacer hanging out on the end. Granted it doesn't weigh much but I think it would be enough to bring it to a stop. 
 The swept volume I used in this engine is 2cc

 the displacer dia = .625
  displacer stroke =.625
 displacer rod dia =.219
 displacer gap in hot tube=.015
 power piston dia =.500
 power stroke = .625 

You need to try and keep the displacer and rod assembly as light as you can the lighter the better running and more RPM it will achive.


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info Doc.

 I was not sure if gravity was a helper or not. Now I know, Thanks. 

Kel


----------



## NickG (Feb 10, 2011)

Doc - wow! What a result ;D :bow:

Brilliant to run on a candle too, sorry I should have mentioned it would sut everything up!

Nick


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Nick
They will run on a pretty small flame. I have all four done now Saturday one will go to a new home for my father-in-laws 88th birthday. One I'm eventually going to put up for sale to try and help out our local humane society they need all the help they can get.


----------



## NickG (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice idea selling one for charity doc :bow:, my poppin is going to by dad for his birthday, things like this make special presents.


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh I'll bet he'll like the poppin engine!

I've built a few engines for my father in law if I remember right the flame eater published in the Home shop machinist mag was the first I built for him and the he had to show it to half the town! Anyone that came by got to see it run. So after that I've been building little engines for him. It a lot easier for me now that I have machines at home and can work on them at my leisure.
 Was going to present him with his new Ringbom this week end but it now looks like it will be next weekend.
Plan on take him and so others out for supper and present him with it. (good thing I built 4 I'd have his wore out before he gets it) :big:

I really should set them up and get some video of all 4 of them running before I break up the set.
 My next build is going to be a Atkinson cycle hit-miss engine I don't know if I'm going to go through the effort of takin pictures and posting a build thread for them. It will be a double build as it will be a Christmas present. I have never built any Atkinson cycle engines and have only seen 1 in real life at a model show I attend every year.
 Thanks for the comments on the build thread NickG I may make one more post if I get some good video of all 4 running.


----------

